# ky bleeding now at vet (Pics added)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wouldn't you know it. I tell someone else I think her dog should go to the vet and I end up there with ky. We were playing in the yard and she cut her rear foot. I couldn't see what she cut it on but we ran to the vet because it was pouring blood. He said it's not as bad as it look but it's bleeding so much because her platelets are still so low. Getting fixed up now:doh:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Poor Ky!! Glad the vet is fixing her up!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, you sure do have a lot of things going on.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad she is ok. Hugs to you two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Ky, thinking of you, sending huge hugs across.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Joyce, glad you could get her in. Feel better Ky.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My girl won't let anything get her down, she got some love from her fav Dr LOL
She has a pretty bandage on it but with all dirt in the yard I covered it with a sock, let's see how long this lasts


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is looking better. More her old self.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Poor Ky. She needs a break, and I mean a nice one. 

Here's hoping that you and yours are safe, happy and healthy for some time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry Joyce...does it ever stop at your place? Good you have Bentley to keep the smile on your face!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

inge said:


> I am sorry Joyce...does it ever stop at your place? Good you have Bentley to keep the Spike on your face!


I'm going to assume you meant SMILE  And yes, they both keep me smiling. Ky smiled the entire time the Dr was cleaning her foot. Dogs are so stoic!
I wouldn't trade a single second I've spend with either of my dogs. 

I still can't find anything in the yard that could have cut her, still looking though because it must be found!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Boy if it weren't for bad luck with your dogs you wouldn't have any - so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Ky and I'm glad you got her in right away to get the bleeding stopped. She deserves a break, and so do you!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh man...at least she is smiling. Love the last pic with her big ole goofy grin....hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Poor Ky and I'm glad you got her in right away to get the bleeding stopped. She deserves a break, and so do you!


At least My Vets son is getting a good, expensive education. I told him I want to be at graduation since I paid for most of it LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> At least My Vets son is getting a good, expensive education. I told him I want to be at graduation since I paid for most of it LOL


Our clinic owner has 4 children and I'm sure we've paid for at least one child's college tuition already!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Thinking it might be time to replace the backyard grass with something soft and easy on the paws, maybe like one big gym mat?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

sadiegold said:


> Thinking it might be time to replace the backyard grass with something soft and easy on the paws, maybe like one big gym mat?


Or make it padded like at the nuthouse.  with mounds of dirt for crazy Bentley. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor Ky. She looks happy enough. Give her a big hug.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Wishing Ky a prompt recovery. Love and Light for his little paw!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a great smile she keeps on during all her tribulations. Hoping she (and you) get a break soon. Did she need stitches ?


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Speedy recovery to Ky! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Praying Ky is alright!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm going to assume you meant SMILE  And yes, they both keep me smiling. Ky smiled the entire time the Dr was cleaning her foot. Dogs are so stoic!
> I wouldn't trade a single second I've spend with either of my dogs.
> 
> I still can't find anything in the yard that could have cut her, still looking though because it must be found!


Of course I meant smile....:doh: iPads have a mind of their own....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Ky! I'm glad it wasn't anything serious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Big Hugs to ky.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks all. No she didn't need stitches, he put a wad of goop on it and a pad with that stretchy tape that sticks to itself. 
It seems to have worked, I keep checking and the bandage doesn't have blood.

We were in the area where it's all the new dirt when she got cut, I have searched and searched, raked the dirt and searched some more and I can't find anything that cut her.

Until I find it I'm keeping them in a different area.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Make sure your wearing shoes, Ms. Barefoot.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww poor Ky! Looks like she's feeling better, though, with that big smile!

By the way, I'm visiting my folks in Massachusetts now, and I saw a guy yesterday walking an Akita! Immediately made me think of Ky


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> awww poor Ky! Looks like she's feeling better, though, with that big smile!
> 
> By the way, I'm visiting my folks in Massachusetts now, and I saw a guy yesterday walking an Akita! * Immediately made me think of Ky*


aww thanks, that made me smile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this about KY, so sorry. Glad it didn't require stitches, hope it heals up quickly for you both.

When we've gotten loads of top soil, even though it's been cleaned (pre-sifted), frequently I have found glass in it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just seeing this...glad the cut wasn't serious... have to say that Ky looks very happy in that picture of her. Hope the medicines are doing their work.


----------

